# Haplachromis "flame back"



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i was inquiering about these fish but i cant seem to get their real name. are they a hybrid? or line bred fish? or are they in the lakes. any input would be apreciated thanks


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Haplochromis sp. "Flameback" is a very attractive Victorian Hap with a bold red stripe down its back (hence the name). It is very prolific and consequently commonly available at extremely reasonable prices but be sure not to mistake it for Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green" or Pundamilia nyererei.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/h_flameback.php


----------



## Patrick (Dec 1, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> i was inquiering about these fish but i cant seem to get their real name. are they a hybrid? or line bred fish? or are they in the lakes. any input would be apreciated thanks


Xystichromis sp. "flameback" (Haplochromis sp. "flameback") is often confused with other species. Unfortunately many breeders/LFS market several species under the name "flameback". This includes Pundamilia nyererei. Another fish that also get mixed up with the Lake Victoria Xystichromis sp. "flameback" is Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback" (Haplochromis sp. "all red") from Lake Kyoga and Lake Nawampasa. They look completely different and the "Kyoga flameback grow much bigger. To confuse things even more, there is also a Haplochromis sp. "all red" from Lake Edward....

First picture is the fish you are referring to, Xystichromis sp. "flameback".









This is a Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback"


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Gorgeous fish. I am gonna do a vic tank one day when I can afford it!


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

humm wow those are both amazing fish. the fish i was interested in getting are being called. Haplochromis flame back. it looked almost identicial to a Frieri Scianochromis fryeri but it was red yellow and black. allmost the same colours as the ones you posted. but a lil differnt body shape


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Are you talking about the flameback's at finatics?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

no no its a privatre breeder from London here. whatever it is they look leik decent fish. and all of his other fish are nice but i was just courious on finding the exact name because when i put in "flameback" i get alot of differnt fish


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Sawman if you are talking about Jason, what he has is P Nyereri 

I have the Xystochromis Sp. Kyoga Flameback here in Toronto. Just started breeding for me but unfortunately my tumbler fell apart over night and all the eggs got eaten .


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

i picked up a few fry from this guy a few weeks back if you're interested. great to deal with, not sure if they're still available though.

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/Haplochromis_sp_quot_Flameback_quot_Fry-211009.html


----------

